# short ata finger bow?



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Do any of you shoot a shorter ATA finger bow for hunting at all? I'm wanting to switch over to shoot instinctive fingers with my compound. I have a Creed right now. I have shot it bare bow with fingers. If i were to stay with it i just need a different rest so i can see my arrow tip but it does shoot solid at 25 yards and under just messing with it as is. It's still set for release but I am getting a new string put on this week and am wanting to put a finger rest on it and set it up to go. Should i go for it or sell it for a little longer ATA bow? I get a little pinch but not bad. I am a smaller guy at 5"7 158lbs and a 27" draw. Let me know what you all think.

Scott


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm thinking a 30" bow could be a bit tight. I'm 5'8", 150 with a 26" DL shooting a 37.5" or the 35.5", but the Supra feels the best at 37.5". However, saying that I enjoy both and shoot them daily. Three hours with the Supra 50lb today and feeling good. Smile.


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

There are quite a few issue you may run into. One is obviously finger pinch. Two is making sure your cam grooves are deep enough to reliably shoot fingers. Also your probably going to want a bow In the 65% let off range. I shot fingers for as long as I could until archery company's started phasing out bows that were capable of doing it. If you really want to do it I say go find an older bow and start from there. But starting on a 30" ata bow with 80%+ let off is a recipe for disaster


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah,
I was wondering if that would be an issue. I have watched Dan and Guy Fitzgerald on youtube shooting the shorter ATA creed and even the creed XS. It does shoot pretty nice though given all the negatives.


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Tipsntails7 said:


> ....is making sure your cam grooves are deep enough to reliably shoot fingers.


This is a major concern with using short ATA bows with fingers.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

I guess after a minimum of a 1000 arrows a week, two sets of strings, shooting in all conditions since last March without even a hiccup covers the grove thing. Well, at least for the Supra. Smile. Just set up the Anarchy, so we'll see. Got 600 plus through it so far. I guess knowing the string thing is a possibility is just part of the game. Have fun and enjoy what's comfortable for you. Or in my case try anything and everything and enjoy the experience. I'll shoot the Bear for a few weeks to get it totally right, but then I'll pull out the longbow for the upcoming Trad events. Smile.


----------



## Jeremy M. Harri (Dec 20, 2014)

I use shorter ATA finger bow for hunting, but I am not that much good in this. I think it is more for an old guy.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

I currently shoot daily the Apex 7 38" ATA with 3 finger under with no issues at all. I have shot my Elite Hunter 32" ATA with 3 finger under and no issues at all. Any compound that I've that is dedicated to finger shooting, I always re-serve the strings so the string is well protected from finger shooting. I'm puzzled on what all the concerns are all about as I've never experience any issues shooting compounds with fingers, any ATA length.


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

if you want to shoot a 30" bow shoot it like a horse bow using your thumb, but doing so you will have to get the opposite, if you are right handed you will have to buy a left handed bow….. using your thumb you want get finger pinch

and you will have to choose a bow that allows grip modification


----------



## geezer hunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Here is an idea. Since you said you were going to shoot instinctively then it won't matter that you will lose range ( using sight pins) using three fingers below as opposed to split fingers. With three fingers below I believe you will have less pinch plus it will also be more accurate. You might give it a shot .... no pun intended


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Sell or trade it for 38 inch or over modern compound with deep groves as stated above.

I saw someone derail a Bowtech.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

If you want fast go for it. If you want Forgiving Accuracy go longer and slower


T2SHOOTER said:


> I'm thinking a 30" bow could be a bit tight. I'm 5'8", 150 with a 26" DL shooting a 37.5" or the 35.5", but the Supra feels the best at 37.5". However, saying that I enjoy both and shoot them daily. Three hours with the Supra 50lb today and feeling good. Smile.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Astroguy said:


> Sell or trade it for 38 inch or over modern compound with deep groves as stated above.
> 
> I saw someone derail a Bowtech.


Sounds like there was a cam lean issue that caused the derail, not from finger shooting or the depth of the groves.

There is no reason why any bow, new or old, would derail, unless there is a cam lean issue. Cam lean issue is caused by the buss cable not setup properly, causing the cam to lean. Usually caused by incorrect installation and/or incorrect tuning of the buss cable.

Only other possibility for derail is dry firing the bow.


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Chris1ny said:


> Sounds like there was a cam lean issue that caused the derail, not from finger shooting or the depth of the groves.
> 
> There is no reason why any bow, new or old, would derail, unless there is a cam lean issue. Cam lean issue is caused by the buss cable not setup properly, causing the cam to lean. Usually caused by incorrect installation and/or incorrect tuning of the buss cable.
> 
> Only other possibility for derail is dry firing the bow.


That's actually incorrect, as a finger shooter the string roles off your finger, slightly twisting. With high let off bows there is a chance of the string rolling out of the cam track.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey, Gary, not worried about a fast bow, and with my short dl(25" in the beginning) it was hard finding a bow that would work. Bow set at 50lbs, and my anchor puts the point on at 40 yards--should work just fine.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

Tipsntails, I guess anything is possible. The Supra has very little let off and the Anarchy has a lot, but both shoot about the same. With the amount of arrows put through both bows with no problem, I guess I'm just lucky. However, I am totally aware of my draw and release and twisting the strings just seems far from anything I would do. Saying that the Anarchy has a touchy back wall, and if I relax or collapse on hold the bow will jump forward. It's only happened two times, and I would think if at any time the string is twisting, it would be then. Since then I've dropped the poundage and holding wall is much simpler now. Smile.


----------



## MH434 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm looking in to a new bow, do you think the new PSE Decree HD would work with fingers? 
It's 35" ATA, 6.5BH and 80% let off. The high let off is problably not optimal, but i've heard it could be adjusted down a bit.. 75% or so.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

Not that's it a must, but why not the Surpa at 37.5" for fingers. At least try it. The let off and back wall is 75% to begin with, and for me, it feels like there is pressure on string that makes the release very smooth. I also think the Freak is a good choice to look into if you're staying with PSE. I'm looking into the Hoyt Tribute at 45", but it looks like a tough find.


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

MH434 said:


> I'm looking in to a new bow, do you think the new PSE Decree HD would work with fingers?
> It's 35" ATA, 6.5BH and 80% let off. The high let off is problably not optimal, but i've heard it could be adjusted down a bit.. 75% or so.


I shoot the new HD Decree with fingers at the ATA show earlier this year. I pull with 3 and drop the top finger. Great bow just ordered one.


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

T2SHOOTER said:


> Tipsntails, I guess anything is possible. The Supra has very little let off and the Anarchy has a lot, but both shoot about the same. With the amount of arrows put through both bows with no problem, I guess I'm just lucky. However, I am totally aware of my draw and release and twisting the strings just seems far from anything I would do. Saying that the Anarchy has a touchy back wall, and if I relax or collapse on hold the bow will jump forward. It's only happened two times, and I would think if at any time the string is twisting, it would be then. Since then I've dropped the poundage and holding wall is much simpler now. Smile.


I'm not saying it cannot be done, just not something I would suggest for someone who has never shot fingers before. It's much more complicated then hooking a release and pullin it back


----------



## MH434 (Feb 8, 2015)

deerhunter7273 said:


> I shoot the new HD Decree with fingers at the ATA show earlier this year. I pull with 3 and drop the top finger. Great bow just ordered one.


Nice! What's your draw length?
I orderd the Source HD today, can't wait.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Tipsntails7 said:


> That's actually incorrect, as a finger shooter the string roles off your finger, slightly twisting. With high let off bows there is a chance of the string rolling out of the cam track.


None sense. 

Dry firing is the cause of string derailing. 

I shoot the Elite Hunter 32" ATA with 80% let-off with fingers, and never had any issues.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks, Chris!!! These characters that keep preaching string popping off are in nowhere land. I think they're in the release manufacture's pockets. I have two Stan and one Scott releases collecting dust that I'll never use because shooting fingers is too much fun. Smile. Find what you like, and do it, and quit spreading dirt.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

I guess if I had to shoot indoors, the spot shooting with a release could be more exact. This is California, and shooting indoors isn't necessary. Smile. I'll walk the range five to six days a week after stand-up paddle boarding on the lake. Good shooting and have fun.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

I practice shooting with a release. After all the "work" is done, that's when I switch bows and pick up the finger compounds. I absolutely love shooting the compounds bare bow with fingers.


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

MH434 said:


> Nice! What's your draw length?
> I orderd the Source HD today, can't wait.


29"Draw


----------

